# Determining Age



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Determining Age - How old is my sheep or goat?



> Unfortunately you don't know for certain unless you were there when they were born or trust the person you got the animal from. Fortunately you can use their TEETH (of all things!) to give you a rough idea of the year they were born.
> 
> Sheep and goats lose a pair of baby incisors every year (starting with the middle pair and moving outward) until they have a full mouth (all adult teeth). After a year or two of having a full mouth, their teeth start to show wear and may even break or fall out. A...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## confederatemule (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting this information


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 19, 2016)

@NH homesteader you were asking about this on @Mike CHS 's thread.  

It's not the best, but you can at least get an idea. Our one vet thought a 2yr old goat was 5+ based on her teeth.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 19, 2016)

Cool thanks @Goat Whisperer! I'll have to check him out (because he loves it when I manhandle his head,  lol)


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2016)




----------

